# Power locks not working



## ducksizzle97 (Jul 13, 2011)

hello guys im new here i just bought a 97 sentra gxe and i only have one problem my power door locks are not working. Everything else in the car electrically seems to be working fine. i have checked all the fuse boxes and none of them are labled with a power lock fuse. Is there a fuse that controls something else along with the door locks or what? Any help would be appriciated thanks alot


----------



## pepperjack13 (Jun 20, 2010)

Since it's only the door locks I don't think it's going to be a fuse. Is it the driver side, passenger side, or both? If it is only one side you probably are going to have to replace the piece where the door locks/windows switches are located. 

The door locks in my car started acting up after they got wet after it rained and the car would lock/unlock itself randomly but it went away after a few months.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The door lock switches input the smart entrance control unit, which in turn outputs to the door lock actuators to make them go up or down. To diagnose the power door locks properly, it would be best to use the diagnostic procedure in the factory service manual.


----------



## ducksizzle97 (Jul 13, 2011)

its both sides and i cant find any blown fuses so i would assume its going to be the master switch on the driver side i think ill just live with manual locks thanks for all your help though


----------



## irvys (Nov 24, 2011)

*door locks*



pepperjack13 said:


> Since it's only the door locks I don't think it's going to be a fuse. Is it the driver side, passenger side, or both? If it is only one side you probably are going to have to replace the piece where the door locks/windows switches are located.
> 
> The door locks in my car started acting up after they got wet after it rained and the car would lock/unlock itself randomly but it went away after a few months.


hi , i have a similar, problem :
all my power locks work when i turn the lock on the driver side door, ( all doors close nad open), but when i lock my car with my alarm, the driver side door, remains unlocked. any help would be greatly appreciated


----------

